# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Google Adsense

## nikas

Google: është kompania numër një për "kërkime motorike" - "Search Engine". Kjo është një degë e saj e ashtuquajtur “Google Adsense”, është një rrugë fitimprurëse si për kërkuesit edhe për ata që bëjnë “sign up” – “nënshkrim” në këtë program. 

*GOOGLE-ADSENSE*

Çdo njëri, mund të regjistrohet dhe të ketë kodin e tij që mund të jetë thjesht një reklamë ose log-ua ose akses në “search engine” ose video për shikim. Mos u çudisni kur shumë herë gjeni website-a që japin “free daily pictures” ose video si dhe filma pa lekë. Ato kanë të fshehur një kod që sa herë e shtypni atë ai që ka web-in merr: për shembull, një cent. Programet e google-it janë kaq të avancuara sa që kur i vendos në web-in tënd personal ato bëjnë “search” dhe gjejnë se cfarë informacione përmban ai site/faqe. Kështu që, reklama ka mundësi të jetë e ngjashme me site-in. Të josh më tepër për ta shtypur. Mos u frikesoni, nuk janë as viruse as ndonjë program që përmbledh informacione prej jush thjesht bisnes.

----------


## Jack Watson

Duhet të kesh llogari bankare? Për atë centin e kam fjalën...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Qyfyre

Te dergojne check ose ti transferojne ne banke po deshe.

----------


## nikas

:ngerdheshje: 


> Duhet të kesh llogari bankare? Për atë centin e kam fjalën...


Jo e ke gabim, nuk ka nevoje, llogaria bankare eshte thjesht per lehtesim dhe shpejtesi deposit-parash. Ty mund ti japesh nje adress shtepie dhe ata te dergojne cdo 15 te muajit (ah kjo kondicina e shkrete) n.q.se ke bere me shume se 100 dollar po i ke dhene llogari bankare ti kalojne atomatikisht, ndryshe i kalojne muajit tjeter deri sa te behen 100.

shko tek ky siti dhe rregjistohu. Per disa dite te kthejne pergjigje dhe te hapin nje llogari ne adsense. Aty shikon te gjitha statistikat sa veta klikuan reklamen sa blene kur e me the te thashe. tregon edhe shumen e lekeve qe berety si edhe ai qe ty i reklamove produktin. Eshte mire po te kesh nje web-sit tendin dhe i vendos aty. sa me shume veta shkojne ne ate sit aq me shume lek nxjer. Tani me eshumta qe ka nxjer dikush ka qene nje indian qe nxori reth 150,000 dollar per muajin Maj (2006). Duhet pak teknike qe te terheqesh njerez ne sitin tend.

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Kam harruar karten e kreditit ne shtepi*

----------


## nikas

> *Kam harruar karten e kreditit ne shtepi*


nuk blen gje qe te paguash, te paguajne, keshtu qe lere karten e kreditit ne shtepi. :me dylbi:

----------


## master2006

E kam vene re me heret se nje tem e till nuk ekziston ne ket forum dhe gjithsesi eshte shum teme interesante edhe pse un nuk arrij ndoshta ta kuptoj mir, por gjithsesi se do te isha i interesuar te mesoj me shume.

Sa per perfitime ne internet permes ketyre adsense (ads), un kam filluar te perdor nje site http://bux.to/?r=bajqinca dhe per qdo klikim qe bejme ne, fitojm nga 0.01, dhe kemi se pagu 12 klikime ne dit, po ashtu per qdo invite dhe per qdo klikim qe bejn shoket, ju fitoni nga 0.01.

Terheqja e parave behet ne xhirollogari permes nje "alertpay" e cila hapet pa pagese, dhe parat mund te terhiqen pasi qe ti arrijme 10.

Besoj qe pas meje dikush do ta shpjegoj kete me mir.

----------


## Jack Watson

Unë psh administroj një site (të cilin preferoj të mos e them  :ngerdheshje: ) që ka rreth 600-700 vizitorë unikë çdo ditë, nuk janë shumë. Nuk kam reklama në të, ngaqë e mbaj për qejf. Psh, po të fus atë google adsense apo edhe këtë që thua t'i master2006 minimumi sa euro bëhen në fund të muajit? Dmth futja me hamendje ti, ose sa cent?

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nikas

nuk eshte aq e thjeshte. varet se cfare reklame do vendosesh dhe si do perdoret ai. ne qofte se vetm e klikojme mund te jete reth 2-3 cent dollare. po ne.q.se edhe blejne gje shtpohet cmimi i klikimit. ai addsense mund te jete ne shume menyra, mund ta maresh si search engine, mund ta maresh si referim sit edhe si thjesht reklame produkti sic e ka edhe ky sit po e ke vene re. po e vendos ne sitin tend ajo eshte komplet legale. n.q.se e dergon me e-mail ai eshte nje spam dhe eshte ilegale. Zoti qofte me ty pastaj. Tani une kam pare shume kompani te tjera si google adsense madje nga njehere marin edhe ma teper se googli por ama une besoj vetem googlein se eshte kompani serioze.

tani 600 veta, le te themi 2 cent mesatarisht plus 10 veta blerje plus regjitdrime, reth 30 i bie reth 100-200 dollar ne muaj. ky eshte minimumi se mund te veje edhe me shume. varet nga veprimet e klikuesve. une te dhashe rastin me te keq!!

----------


## Jack Watson

Lol mos na rrit veshët  me ato 100-200 dollar  :ngerdheshje: , unë 20 Euro desha.

A blejnë shiqiptarët njëherë  :ngerdheshje: . Gjithsesi rrofsh për informatat, do ta bëj një herë provë. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nikas

> Lol mos na rrit veshët  me ato 100-200 dollar , unë 20 Euro desha.
> 
> A blejnë shiqiptarët njëherë. Gjithsesi rrofsh për informatat, do ta bëj një herë provë.


po une 20 euro i bera vetem tani me 12 veta qe e pane kete sitin qe vendosa une....just kidding. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

> E kam vene re me heret se nje tem e till nuk ekziston ne ket forum dhe gjithsesi eshte shum teme interesante edhe pse un nuk arrij ndoshta ta kuptoj mir, por gjithsesi se do te isha i interesuar te mesoj me shume.
> 
> Sa per perfitime ne internet permes ketyre adsense (ads), un kam filluar te perdor nje site http://bux.to/?r=bajqinca dhe per qdo klikim qe bejme ne, fitojm nga 0.01, dhe kemi se pagu 12 klikime ne dit, po ashtu per qdo invite dhe per qdo klikim qe bejn shoket, ju fitoni nga 0.01.
> 
> Terheqja e parave behet ne xhirollogari permes nje "alertpay" e cila hapet pa pagese, dhe parat mund te terhiqen pasi qe ti arrijme 10.
> 
> Besoj qe pas meje dikush do ta shpjegoj kete me mir.


Më e sinqertë është ta kërkosh invite-n hapur sesa ta fshehësh.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## master2006

> Më e sinqertë është ta kërkosh invite-n hapur sesa ta fshehësh.


U befasova se si nuk e tha kete asnjeri deri tani. :xx:

----------


## nikas

Si tha mantenxheri i nasit tek portokallia, "Po nuk e ndjeve nuk quhet e futur!"

----------


## Qyfyre

> Unë psh administroj një site (të cilin preferoj të mos e them ) që ka rreth 600-700 vizitorë unikë çdo ditë, nuk janë shumë. Nuk kam reklama në të, ngaqë e mbaj për qejf. Psh, po të fus atë google adsense apo edhe këtë që thua t'i master2006 minimumi sa euro bëhen në fund të muajit? Dmth futja me hamendje ti, ose sa cent?


30-40 ne muaj besoj se mund ti besh.

----------


## Qyfyre

> tani 600 veta, le te themi 2 cent mesatarisht plus 10 veta blerje plus regjitdrime, reth 30 i bie reth 100-200 dollar ne muaj. ky eshte minimumi se mund te veje edhe me shume. varet nga veprimet e klikuesve. une te dhashe rastin me te keq!!


cfare jane keto blerjet ?

----------


## Never Say Never

e mira eshte qe çdo prej jush te tregoje se sa fiton nga Adsense keshtu qe kemi dhe nje menyre per te krahasuar. Une e vendosa ne fillim ne sitin tim dhe te them drejten nuk isha i kenaqur pasi reklamat ishin psh per hormone rritjeje etj gje qe nuk me pelqeu dhe qe atehere e kam hequr. 
Pra do te isha i interesuar per te ardhurat qe secili ka dhe per strategjine e e krijimit te adsense. Kush mund te na beje nje permbledhje te shkurter do ti isha mirenjohes.

faleminderit

----------


## Qyfyre

Per reklamat ato zakonisht kane lidhje gjithmone me permabjtjen e faqes. Do kete pasur fjale ne faqe qe kane qene te perbashketa me fjalet e atyre faqeve per hormone rritjeje.

Se si llogaritet pagesa per cdo klikim dhe per cdo search qe behet, nuk dihet tamam me sa di une dhe Google nuk jep asnjehere cmim fiks. Por kam idene se nese e njeta reklame klikohet shume here fillon dhe bie pagesa per cdo klikim.

Une ka mundesi fitoj $10-20 ne muaj nga rreth 200 klikime unike ne dite. Ka raste dhe me pak. Por nuk kam vene shume raklama ne faqe.

----------


## nikas

> cfare jane keto blerjet ?


per shembull, une te reklamoj nje laptop dhe ty e klikon. une mar 2-3 cent per klikimin si edhe per searching qe bere ty ne ate sit. por po e bleve ty ate laptopin mar edh 20 cent apo 1 dollar.

----------


## nikas

> e mira eshte qe çdo prej jush te tregoje se sa fiton nga Adsense keshtu qe kemi dhe nje menyre per te krahasuar. Une e vendosa ne fillim ne sitin tim dhe te them drejten nuk isha i kenaqur pasi reklamat ishin psh per hormone rritjeje etj gje qe nuk me pelqeu dhe qe atehere e kam hequr. 
> Pra do te isha i interesuar per te ardhurat qe secili ka dhe per strategjine e e krijimit te adsense. Kush mund te na beje nje permbledhje te shkurter do ti isha mirenjohes.
> 
> faleminderit


shiko, n.q.se nuk ke nje sit apo nje trafic te mire aty ku e ke vendosur nuk nxjer shume. ka dhe menyra ilegale por Google ta bllokon llogarine po te kapi. Nje shoku im ne kanada hapi nje llogari muajin e kaluar. por po e klikonte vet duke ndryshuar IP iu ben reth 1,200 dollar. diten qe do i merte leket, google ia bllokoi llogarine dhe ia konfiskoi leket. Ia shpjeguan arsyen! Nuk kishte se cfare te thoshte. pra duhet kujdes jo me menyra ilegale se te kap "polici".

Kur e fillon per here te pare fillon me nga 10-20 dollar ne muaj. Me kalimin e kohes ritet por jo shume. mund te veje deri ne 50. N.q.se ke web me shume trafik...kercet leku pastaj. Eshte nje web-site qe reklamon vello nusesh, trafiku reth 3000-4000 veta ne dite. ai po ben lek. sepse jo vetem qe clikojne por blejne edhe vello, te cilat jane shume te shtrenjta. 
duhet te kuptoni qe leket megjithese ti paguan google ty me te vertete ti jep shitesi i produkteve qe ty reklamon. ai ka nje lloagari te vecante dhe shikon aty se cfare fitimi i sjell ty atij. Ne rastin e atij shokut tim ai sperfitoi asgje, si mund ti paguante shqipos 1,200 dollar kur ky e kishte ganjyer? google do kete investiguar dhe e ka gjetur.

ne rastin e kanadezit qe shet vello ka fitim kolosal keshtu qe i rit edhe klikun, ndoshtra 40 cent. plus qe i jep edhe perqindje nga shitja. Kanadezi nuk del pa nje 30,000 ne muaj, te pakten.

Keshtu qe shqipe duhet te gjesh menyren qe reklama edhe te shese qe te filloje dollari te bie... :rrotullo syte:

----------

